#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-19
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Is qtwebkit-opensource-src syncable? I'll try a test build tonight, but if it is, I'd like to sync it :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Along with the Qt transition I'm preparing, but still.)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right now I'm almost done with the bootstrapping process in the PPA, but since I'm concurrently doing Debian Experimental uploads, I can just sync packages to the PPA when the bootstrapping is done.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> irt bootstrapping, qtwebkit is building locally (just bumping build deps, I might bump debhelper and std-ver) and after that I just need qttools.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Once both are done and uploaded, I can go quicker (because I'm not waiting for build dependencies to get done). So the slow part is almost done. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I see 5.11.1 was planned for tomorrow, but seeing as there are still open blockers in the bug tracker, they'll probably push it back. If they don't push it back however, I still want to finish 5.11.0 and get it out of the way, and then the update to 5.11.1 should be trivial at best.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, lisandro: When 5.11.1 does come out though, and when it's in Experimental (which should be in the next week or two), I'd like to plan a time to sit down with one of you to go through requesting the transition in Debian. I already commented in #ubuntu-release that I wanted to do a Qt transition, but devel-proposed is in rough shape, so there's a chance I'll have to wait (but I'll keep dialogue going).
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmmmmm, I see 5.11.1 tars but no announcement yet...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, Ah, so ppc64el is FTBFS. I wonder if we can upstream that patch to Debian or if it should stay in Ubuntu.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, I'll leave that how it is for now... bed for me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> p/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *o/
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, First you will need to test-build all packages depending on qt{base,declarative}-private-dev to see if they get broken. Looking at the failures in Ubuntu is usually enough, as it is a superset of Debian.
<lubot> <mitya57> Then file a transition bug (`reportbug release.debian.org`), wait for the green light. When you get it, re-upload all Qt packages with s/experimental/unstable/ (and updating symbols if needed).
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, It won’t hurt in Debian, but the FTBFS is Ubuntu specific for some reason. Note that it's not just a patch, but also three lines in d/rules.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/06/19/qt-5-11-1-released/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks @mitya57 and @acheronuk
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think instead of continuing, now that I have the core toolchain bootstrapped, I think I'll start over with 5.11.1 and qtbase in Debian and Ubuntu.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It shouldn't be that hard to update things now that .0 is out of the way for them.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think the plan of action from here is to go full speed ahead updating to .1, and land that in Ubuntu/pass that off to @acheronuk for Plasma. From there, once I know Ubuntu's completely good, I'll request a transition slot for Debian and proceed there.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I might land in Ubuntu first with the packages from Experimental pre-transition, then as soon as that's done, do the transition in Debian and let the packages flow down via the autosyncer.
<lubot> <Santa> good afternoon
<lubot> <Santa> @tsimonq2 do you have the 5.11 ubuntu work in git?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Yes, in Salsa.
<lubot> <Santa> ok, I was expecting an ubuntu/bionic branch here https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtbase/branches
<lubot> <Santa> sorry, ubuntu/cosmic
<lubot> <tsimonq2> O_o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There should be one there.
<lubot> <acheronuk> just looked at the exact same url, and though the same
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, +1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome
<lubot> <acheronuk> no cosmic for qtdeclarative either
<lubot> <tsimonq2> qtdeclarative gets synced
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The only things that should have Cosmic branches are qtbase and qtwebkit
<lubot> <mitya57> Note that qtdeclarative *does* have a delta in Bionic.
<lubot> <mitya57> And also qtmultimedia.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All Qt packages have a delta in Bionic because we diverged from Debian.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The only meaningful delta left in qtdeclarative were transitional packages that could be dropped.
<lubot> <acheronuk> I'll just pull the ci-train sources for testing backport builds then
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Am I wrong?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, This isn't all of it anyway
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just the core stuff
<lubot> <mitya57> Hm, I meant real delta :)
<lubot> qtdeclararive used to have a patch to fix breakage on arm64. Maybe it got dropped, but I don’t remember that.
<lubot> qtmultimedia used to need some changes to account for OpenGL ES on arm64.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/5.9.1-4ubuntu1
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's Artful
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, meaning you won't build all in ci-train to land?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Mind taking another look and seeing if I accidentally dropped meaningful qtdeclarative delta at one point? qtmultimedia is one I haven't even looked at yet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Well, not right now, but eventually
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Were you going to backport 5.11 to Bionic for Backports?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did you want me to do that?
<lubot> <acheronuk> I don't mind who does it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, If the whole Qt stack built fine without that patch, then dropping it was right. Looks like that is the case.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Qool :)
<lubot> <mitya57> But the patch is still there :(
<lubot> https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qtdeclarative/blob/ubuntu/bionic/debian/patches/testcase_array_iteration.patch
<lubot> <mitya57> So it just was not documented as a delta.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It seems to build fine without it though... 🤔
<lubot> <mitya57> qtdeclarative itself will build fine without it, but you might have problems in some other Qt modules.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you think it would hurt to pull that patch into Debian?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If not, I'll just include it there when I get to it for 5.11.1.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise I can do a delta; it doesn't really matter to me. :)
<lubot> <mitya57> It won’t hurt, but I cannot explain why this patch helps in Ubuntu, it is a dirty workaround for some crazy bug 😱
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah OK :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll put it in Debian then
<lubot> <mitya57> Maybe first check if it is still needed — maybe that bug disappeared somehow
<lubot> <mitya57> According to upstream bug https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-61579 you need to check if qtmultimedia tests pass on s390x without that patch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot> <Santa> @tsimonq2 @mitya57 it would be really helpful if we could have ubuntu/cosmic branches for all the git repositories (even if they just point to a debian branch if there's no delta)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, I'll get to it.
<lubot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, Thank you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> yw
<lubot> <Santa> @tsimonq2 sometimes in the past you have documented the bootstrap process, have you documented somewhere the one you are just doing right now?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, https://is.gd/GIZG9E
#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-20
<lubot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, Thanks, the following doesn't have an "experimental" branch: qtdatavis3d, qtnetworkauth, qtscxml, qtserialbus. Is that intended?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Yes, because they aren't released.
<lubot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, But they have tarballs of them here: https://download.qt.io/official_releases/qt/5.11/5.11.1/submodules/
<lubot> <Santa> Or you mean "not meant to be released in debian/ubuntu"?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The packaging isn't fully complete for them yet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They also aren't in experimental yet.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-21
<lisandro> qtdatavis3d being in NEW IIRC
<lisandro> qtserialbus needs a review, sgclark was working on it
<lisandro> we've got a user asking for qtscxml
#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-22
<tsimonq2> Kay, so, round one of the bootstrap is done.
<tsimonq2> Assuming 5.11.1+dfsg-2ubuntu1 passes in Bileto, we'll be fine.
<valorie> nice
<tsimonq2> Finally. ;)
<tsimonq2> Darnit, not yet.
<tsimonq2> I forgot that I bumped ABI in this upload.
<tsimonq2> No big deal, but yet another round of uploads I have to babysit.
<tsimonq2> Oh well/
<tsimonq2> s/\//./
<lubot> <mitya57> Qt 6 news! https://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2018/06/qt-contributor-summit-2018.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ooh.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think we should get Qt 6 packaged (even if in Experimental) as soon as work is starting, or releases are coming if it's that quick.
<lisandro> ha, we haven't yet removed qt4 and here we go
<lisandro> mitya57, tsimonq2: we should try to avoid haveing to use qtchooser maybe
<lisandro> ie, having tools postfixed with qt6, for example
<lisandro> I also still need to check qbs
<lisandro> and if qbs is selected we need to make helmut try cross building and stuff with it
<lisandro> ;)
#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-23
<tsimonq2> So, !x86 builders are out right now due to a fire in the datacenter.
<tsimonq2> I'll work on some more Qt stuff on the Debian side tonight, but Ubuntu stuff will have to wait until they recover.
<tsimonq2> :(
<mamarley> A fire‽  How bad was it?  Was anyone hurt?  Are the builders destroyed or just temporarily out-of-commission?
<valorie> datacenter usually means that it gets auto-locked down and filled with gas
<valorie> then they have to wait until the gas can be sucked out and everything cools
<tsimonq2> mamarley: For the first three questions you'll have to ask wgrant in #launchpad. I've heard estimates of 12-48 hours on things being back up, but as far as I can tell, no permanent damage.
<valorie> before going inside to check on the damage
<tsimonq2> valorie: You're probably right.
<valorie> I have a friend in linuxchix who used to run datacenters
<valorie> maybe still does
<tsimonq2> Ah. sarnold in #ubuntu-flavors read the incident report, perhaps you could ask him whether you're right or not.
<tsimonq2> I don't doubt it's plausible, but I'm curious as to what the full story is. :)
<lisandro> o_O
<mitya57> lisandro: let’s talk about qtchooser closer to Qt 6 release :)
<bshah> xD
<tsimonq2> .
<tsimonq2> whoops
#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-24
<tsimonq2> OK, so after that setback due to PEBKAC on my part, once things finally settle tonight, we should have a bootstrapped Qt in both Debian and Ubuntu.
<lisandro> mitya57: actually that strategy failed for qt5 exactly because of the lateness
<lisandro> Maintainers did not want to rename their tools, specially when ready to release
<lisandro> If we could get them to do it right from the start then it would really help us
<lubot> <mitya57> @lisandro, Ok, but we can’t do anything until we start packaging Qt 6, can we?
<tsimonq2> hah
<tsimonq2> One more time... let's see this
<tsimonq2> WOAH. That's fast. Good. :D
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> I'm in the completely wrong channel
<tsimonq2> We have a new bot in #lubuntu-devel :D
<lisandro> mitya57: we need to do it while they did not start qt6
<lisandro> Meaning we should start really soon
#ubuntu-qt 2020-06-20
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qt-code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm moving the Calamares (+ settings) and SDDM packaging under there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The Ubuntu copies, of course
<lubot> Eickmeyer was added by: tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh hi, you're going to be in here now :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is bridged to #ubuntu-qt on freenode
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As I just said
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qt-code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a thing :)
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> "You can't use that! The Qt Company is evil!" "Haha, LXQt and Plasma go Brrrrrr...."
<lubot> <tsimonq2> bahahahahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That meme format > most other meme formats
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Mostr.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> *most
